# Pick up insurance



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

were can i get cheapish insurance for a l200


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Personal or business use?


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

personal


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

tom-coupe said:


> were can i get cheapish insurance for a l200


Nowhere cheap Tom, I`m 55 with full NCB, clean licence etc and £860 was the cheapest I found for a Hilux last week, I was only paying £350 for a 2.7d Jag 
Go on 1 of the comparison sites to get a general idea.
Adrian Flux could worth a try


----------



## tom-coupe (Jan 17, 2009)

thanks dave im coming round to the fact if its what i want and need then iv got to pay for it .


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

You also have a very limited market, unfortunately not many insurers will cover a pickup on a private car insurance policy.


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

tom-coupe said:


> thanks dave im coming round to the fact if its what i want and need then iv got to pay for it .


Ask the lads on the forum where they go Tom

http://www.l200.org.uk/


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Mine is with Adrian Flux, fairly reasonable.


----------

